# La pavoni : initial calibration temperature & pressure



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

... I now have a temp strip attached to the grouphead and a new pressure gauge mounted on my 49mm single switch ep-8.

What sort of pressure and external group head temps should i be looking for?

ive noted that my boiler pressure seems to bounce between 0.7-0.75. After the light goes out the temp strip on the group head is off the end of the range i.e sub 90oC. After the first shot is pulled it can be showing as much as 110 (although more commonly 105). It drops back by a few degrees if water is pulled through again.

shots seem to taste good... But from my reading it sounds a little hot. However on the flip the pressure seems way below the 1bar that is sometimes discussed.

... Could the extractions get better yet? What do others see?

thanks.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Can anyone comment on the boiler pressure?


----------

